# 2 part verification - US Phone number



## JakeSaPI (Sep 9, 2014)

I am repeatedly running into the problem of an American bank or other business requiring that they send, by phone - text, a second verification code, but they will not accept a foreign, non-US, phone number.

Has anyone found a workaround? 

I have tried several solutions 

friend's phone - too long a delay and too much hassle
a forwarding service - the bank security will not accept their phone number
just entering my PI number - not accepted
maintaining a US number - too expensive to be only used once or twice a year


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Hi Jake. very simple find another bank, I have 2 in Australia (westpac and suncorp) that send verification codes to my Philippines number as required and all set up with telephone banking (westpac) years ago and a simple supplied phone number on my suncorp account application years ago.
All my transactions are simply done from the Philippines online and the OTPW for verification to my PH. phone number.
Good luck.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## HondaGuy (Aug 6, 2012)

Magicjack can receive 2FA text messages from some senders, but not all. You have to activate the device but once it activated, just run the app on your phone to receive the texts.
I have a US sim card from Mint Mobile and got their cheapest plan at $15/month and just have it in an old iPhone that I leave at home on Wi-Fi Calling.
I end up using it several times per month for both getting the 2FA texts and also for making phone calls back to the US. It's worth $15/month for me but probably not for everyone.
The sim card does have to be activated in the US, but after that it works fine overseas, especially with Wi-Fi Calling activated.

Good luck!


----------



## grahamw57 (May 27, 2018)

We have similar problems with UK banking.

So, I brought with me a couple of UK 'pay as you go' (ie, prepaid) Sims, put them in dual sim phones here, and I think I've loaded 10 pounds sterling on to them during the past 4 + years I've been using them for receiving codes here in the Phils (simply to keep them 'active'...as the codes cost nothing to receive).

The sims can be topped up online.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

JakeSaPI said:


> I am repeatedly running into the problem of an American bank or other business requiring that they send, by phone - text, a second verification code, but they will not accept a foreign, non-US, phone number.
> 
> Has anyone found a workaround?
> 
> ...


Jake what bank is this? You should be able to get a notification on your phone if there is a security issue, I have NFCU. And then why does the friend's phone work is he here in the Philippines, if he's here then why doesn't your phone work?

When I choose my banking security options I only choose contact through my email only.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

we've both got dual sim phones, our UK sim cost about $5-6 per month.


----------



## Howard_Z (7 mo ago)

I use a free Google voice number and a VPN.

In the Philippines, Google voice phone calls do not work, but text messages work

Instead if paying for a VPN, I use openvpn in my home Asus router, and the openvpn app in my phone.

The main purpose of a VPN is to watch sling blue TV for which I pay $35/month.

We can pay for Netflix, Hulu, sling etc. But outside the USA they only work when using a VPN. I only use Sling TV.

When I live full time in Philippines, I will pay for ExpressVPN for $6.67 per month.
www.ExpressVPN/bongino


P.S. Some banks will give the option to verify using email. And gmail is free.


----------



## Howard_Z (7 mo ago)

P.S. "I use openvpn in my home Asus router" - that is the router in my USA home, with paid USA based internet service


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

I tried watching Netflix through a vpn and it was spotted immediately and switched to the Philippines catalogue.


----------



## Howard_Z (7 mo ago)

At Makati hotel I watched sling TV on laptop using VPN and hotel WiFi every night for over 6 weeks. It was usually perfect. Sometimes some buffering delays.

One day there was some WiFi problem, and I watched sling TV on Globe cell data on phone using VPN.

I didn't want to go weeks or months without my Sling TV.

VPN uses a lot of CPU power encrypting and decrypting.
Also encrypted data is larger than unencrypted, so fast internet is needed.

I do not understand the problems you experienced.
Maybe your internet provider blocks VPN ?


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

VPNs don't really work. The big corporations with big IT departments can usually see through them if they want to.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

VPN's aside this is about 2 part verification with a US phone number to access your account/s. Only my thoughts but if you have a US number then simply go to global roaming whilst in foreign countries, advise your bank also for debit and credit cards that you are over seas and the countries you will visit and the time period, (done that for 25/30 years and no problems) so they don't block your cards.

While I'm not a US citizen and not sure why or where the problem is with the banks there as I simply gave my banks my PH phone number for SMS verification codes, works fine.
I even set up a new account with one bank (Australia) from the Philippines online with my Filipino phone number and no problems.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## magsasaja (Jan 31, 2014)

bigpearl said:


> While I'm not a US citizen and not sure why or where the problem is with the banks there as I simply gave my banks my PH phone number for SMS verification codes, works fine.
> I even set up a new account with one bank (Australia) from the Philippines online with my Filipino phone number and no problems.
> 
> Cheers, Steve.


Could have something to do with American bank rules.
I have a UK account with Halifax, and they send verification codes to my Philippine phone number. We also have an account with Westpac in Australia and again direct to the wife's phone number.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Or not setting up protocols from the beginning? Scrabbling later? The US has drive through banking, Australia doesn't and for 12 years here no problems getting verification as long as I advise the banks of my phone number.

OMO.

Cheers, Steve


----------



## Howard_Z (7 mo ago)

Navy federal credit union gives choices for the verification including sending you an email.

Need to be military, ex military, close relative had been in military to open an account.


----------



## Tanstaafl (Oct 28, 2009)

I am running into the same problem with my 2 Canadian banks, and I suspect all of the Canadian banks are the same. Posting on Reddit the best solutions seem to be Voip, but you will have to check what's available in your country, and whether the bank will send to a Voip number.

My current discount phone plan doesn't even offer international roaming. I will be raising hell with the banks I use once I get home, along with their regulators. Funny thing is their alerts come through great on email or as push messages on their apps. If they sent the 2FA on either it would not be an issue.

If I find anything that works I will post about it. FYI my banks have a 1-800 number to call for assistance with their credit cards. One has been super helpful, the other one has been a cluster you know what. I plan on switching banks when I get home.


----------



## grahamw57 (May 27, 2018)

Your country's 'freephone' numbers are also free on Skype.


----------



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

bigpearl said:


> advise your bank also for debit and credit cards that you are over seas and the countries you will visit and the time period, (done that for 25/30 years and no problems) so they don't block your cards.


This is how I also have been doing for many years with both my US Banking institutions. Each year on my birthday I merely go on their website and update to 'visit' for another year. Do all banking business on their websites. Very simple and no hassle. No need for VPN or any other complications.

Fred


----------



## amcan13 (Sep 28, 2021)

I do it by leaving a phone at my sister's house. I put Mint Mobile on it because it is cheap. I use the app autoforwardsms to forward all text messages to email. 
The response time is under a minute. 
It costs about $1.20 a month unless you pay for a year. 
I can also test it from here by doing an email text. All providers have an email address to send a text to a phone. 
I have been using it over a year and it works well. You only have to have the phone on the US rebooted every so often for OS upgrades, otherwise it needs no attention. 
It also helps me keep an identity in the US since having a Cel number seems to be required from more and more entities. 
I personally don't like to use the Philippines as my address for taxes so it is much easier to bank and do my taxes with US address but the problem is finding a person that will host the phone, I am lucky.


----------



## Howard_Z (7 mo ago)

In the USA, I use page plus cellular.
It is low cost and uses Verizon cellular network.

I can receive free texts using my plan.



https://www.pageplusdirect.com/features.html#International_SMS_Text_Messaging



So, I just need an old used smart phone to put my USA Sim card into it while in Philippines.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

OK, only a simple question, why can't your bank or other institutions simply send a one time password to your roaming sim or a Philippines phone number?
Never had any issues in 12 years with no vpn or other [email protected], a simple phone number.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## amcan13 (Sep 28, 2021)

The issue I saw with taking a phone with a plan from USA to the Philippines was the fine print on the plan. A lot of them can cancel the plan if they feel you are no longer living in the USA. You never know when it could happen so I just kept phone in USA. 
My guess is the use of the partner providers in the Philippines and what it costs for the sharing.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

No actual cost here amcan, I have my Filipino phone number here so pay regardless for usage on phone calls, incoming text's from Australia are free. Perhaps some countries/banks need to sharpen their pencils and get with the digital age that most have used for 25 to 30 years. 12 years here and many countries prior. Baffles me the problems some are encountering.

OMO.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

BTW I have not had an Australian phone number for near 3 years.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

One of my banks doesn't accept international numbers. Many banks only service domestic accounts. We both have dual sim phones with both UK and Phil sim fitted. Mostly it works just fine but before we changed UK provider a couple of occasions it took many hours for the OTC to appear. Recently had a similar problem signing up for a Grab app, the OTC is taking an indeterminate time. Gave up at that point.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

At least it works Gary, as said before, for others change your bank to accept international phone numbers for OTP. Never a problem here on a PH phone number and no Aussie phone number for 3 years.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## amcan13 (Sep 28, 2021)

Different countries, different banks. I have to play the cards I am dealt.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

As per our topic here? Get a better bank, never a problem with my 2 banks in Australia to an international phone number.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## wordensong (2 mo ago)

Hi Jake,

I read most of the replies. The Google Voice number is a good idea but setting one up requires you to have a US phone number!

To clarify, Google Voice works fine in PH. I got a GV number then ported my 30-year old US number to GV as well, keeping the original GV number also. Both numbers send and receive texts & phone calls and voicemail works fine too.

I have a PH number also for Shopee, Lazada, and any government / immigration needs.

If you get back to the States (sorry -- assuming you're an American...) consider getting a Google Voice number. For me, everyone I've known in the last thirty years had my cell phone number. I didn't want to lose it. And all my banks and retirement accounts use that number for 2FA. I couldn't do without it!

Google Voice let me keep my old cell phone number and gave me a second number besides.

Steve (Nueva Ecija and never going back)


----------



## GmJones (7 mo ago)

JakeSaPI said:


> I am repeatedly running into the problem of an American bank or other business requiring that they send, by phone - text, a second verification code, but they will not accept a foreign, non-US, phone number.
> 
> Has anyone found a workaround?
> 
> ...


Is 30 dollars a month to expensive; plus other benfits it may hold?

Also, maybe try Magic Jack, its about 35 dollars a year.

Gary J
[email protected]


----------



## Howard_Z (7 mo ago)

Well, I know for certain a free Google voice number texting between Philippines and USA worked with VPN.
From Makati I used it for banking and texting with my sister who lives in USA.

I did not test Google voice texting without VPN.

If you maintain cell phone service in your home country, check if international texting is free or low cost.

I never tried magic Jack - might be a solution.

I also have an ObiTalk box to connect ordinary cordless phones to Google voice at my home in USA. Obitalk also has its own separate VoIP system with the obitalk phone number on a sticker on the bottom of the box. But this is not a normal telephone number that a bank can use.


Also some banks like Navy Federal Credit Union give the option of emailing the login code instead of texting. Switching your banking to Navy Federal Credit Union costs nothing, but might be inconvenient for you.

Does Navy Federal Credit Union have a branch in Philippines ? If yes, then convienient to replace texting a code with email.


----------



## Zep (Jun 8, 2017)

GmJones said:


> Is 30 dollars a month to expensive; plus other benfits it may hold?
> 
> Also, maybe try Magic Jack, its about 35 dollars a year.
> 
> ...


Magic Jack does not work at Wells Fargo and I doubt any other VoIP would work with them. I am not ready to change banks but it might come to that one day.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

GmJones said:


> Is 30 dollars a month to expensive; plus other benfits it may hold?
> 
> Also, maybe try Magic Jack, its about 35 dollars a year.
> 
> ...


Yes $30 a month is a lot of money for something you may need a couple of times a year. Many families in the Philippines live on that or less a month.


----------



## grahamw57 (May 27, 2018)

Agree. Seems a ridiculous amount of money to be paying.

Don't they have prepaid sims in the States ? Just bring one with you...or have somebody send you one, and top up as necessary, online.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Or get a decent bank. Every thing for me here is to my PH phone number, even Ben with superannuation, bank and immigration. Obviously some countries are different I suppose, a little like moving bank branches here in the Philippines,,, start again sir, apply for an account here even with the same bank.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

bigpearl said:


> Or get a decent bank. Every thing for me here is to my PH phone number, even Ben with superannuation, bank and immigration. Obviously some countries are different I suppose, a little like moving bank branches here in the Philippines,,, start again sir, apply for an account here even with the same bank.
> 
> Cheers, Steve.


My UK SIM is £4.50 ($5) per month and I keep that mainly to maintain my UK number, my wife's offer is £2.99 ($4).


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Different for you Gary as you are back and forward and need your UK sim, for me no and never a problem, banks and government departments have my number here and I chat with family and friends on messenger or whatapp and the cost is my 999peso unlimited internet per month that gives us netflix, you tube and browsing. Suppose it depends on your bank and needs.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## KatanaDV20 (Mar 27, 2020)

Interesting thread. I'm curious - is there a reason banks have not embraced Authentication apps like Authy, Microsoft Authenticator etc? 

Unless im missing something isnt this more secure than beaming verification codes to the phone?


----------



## Lunkan (Aug 28, 2020)

KatanaDV20 said:


> Interesting thread. I'm curious - is there a reason banks have not embraced Authentication apps like Authy, Microsoft Authenticator etc?
> 
> Unless im missing something isnt this more secure than beaming verification codes to the phone?


 I dont know whats most secure. I believe its harder or just less common phones are hacked compared to computers.

Accordning to what some posters have said though some bank havent even reached the level where identification can be made through phone! 
((I havent been in any bank in over 20 years. My bank have had identification through phone since "stone age" I can do almost all through identofy myself through phone so I can do almost all just through that. A few times have documents needed to be send, earlier by snailmail, nowadays can they be send through internet too after identified myself with BankID.))


----------



## Quezon Expat (3 mo ago)

KatanaDV20 said:


> Interesting thread. I'm curious - is there a reason banks have not embraced Authentication apps like Authy, Microsoft Authenticator etc?


Metrobank here makes me go thru 2 factor authorization for online access. First SMS code then an email code.
BUT when you open an account they hand write the forms and use carbon paper if the copy machine isn't working. So authentication apps might be adopted in 25 years or so.
Also signatures are a big deal when opening an account here. I had an account turned down because the THREE signatures they asked me to provide didn't exactly match the signature on my passport. I do not remember the last time I had to sign something at a US bank other than a loan.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

We get one time codes by text from both PNB and HSBC PH. I think when problems arise it's when banks only deal with domestic customers. Many banks will close an account if they suspect a customer is living abroad.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Quezon Expat said:


> Metrobank here makes me go thru 2 factor authorization for online access. First SMS code then an email code.
> BUT when you open an account they hand write the forms and use carbon paper if the copy machine isn't working. So authentication apps might be adopted in 25 years or so.
> Also signatures are a big deal when opening an account here. I had an account turned down because the THREE signatures they asked me to provide didn't exactly match the signature on my passport. I do not remember the last time I had to sign something at a US bank other than a loan.


PNB bank is very tough on the signatures and? I've been a member for 12 years and everyone in this bank knows me and yet I have at times questions on my signature and I'll have update the signature and then update my personal information, I never have to do this in the US.


----------



## Quezon Expat (3 mo ago)

Banks here are in some respects like banks in the USA 50 years ago and in other respects like nothing I've ever seen anywhere. Why the heck do I have to pay a fee to get cash from a teller if the branch isn't the one I opened the account in? Makes no sense. Hundreds of little bank fiefdoms. It's as if BDO, Metro and the others are on the barangay system of governance. Even my wife who's lived here most of her life gets annoyed. She was exchanging money at Metrobank and the teller said she would calculate the rate then disappeared. I asked her what happened to the teller and she said,"I don't know maybe her abacus broke and she had borrow one ?!?."


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Off topic but 8 or 10 years ago I remember distinctly that a BDO branch that failed to deliver PHP 10K in Makati from an ATM on a Sunday, yes a frustrating trip on Monday to recoup the lost pesos, the teller put every thing on paper and foolish me asked why as you have a computer there sitting in front of you and simply enter the data, no sir we don't trust the system and best we write and have back up record for re entering. Our system crashes many times a day and this is how we do it, a week later the missing funds went back to the account.

I wouldn't say 50 years but definitely 20 to 30 years behind.

OMO.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## BGCExpat (Oct 26, 2015)

I use Hushed, a phone app that gives you a virtual US-based cell number. I can attest to the fact it works well here, been using it since 2016 without any issue. We are in the process of getting my wife’s green-card from here and whenever I do a 2-factor authentication with USCIS the text is here before I can even grab my phone. 2-factor authentication works well with my US banks and credit cards as well. Google ‘Hushed’ and look for a sale, I bought a lifetime license for $25 and have not regretted it once…


----------



## Tanstaafl (Oct 28, 2009)

BGCExpat said:


> I use Hushed, a phone app that gives you a virtual US-based cell number. I can attest to the fact it works well here, been using it since 2016 without any issue. We are in the process of getting my wife’s green-card from here and whenever I do a 2-factor authentication with USCIS the text is here before I can even grab my phone. 2-factor authentication works well with my US banks and credit cards as well. Google ‘Hushed’ and look for a sale, I bought a lifetime license for $25 and have not regretted it once…


Thanks, Looks like it is available in the U.S., Canada, and the UK so I will look into it. Thank you.


----------



## Howard_Z (7 mo ago)

https://support.hushed.com/hc/en-us/articles/360015503052-Pricing-Packages-What-type-of-plans-are-offered-on-Hushed-



Looks like you got an unusually good price,
But not available now


----------



## BGCExpat (Oct 26, 2015)

Check my attached link below.

Although it says right in the ad they don’t guarantee it will work with all 3rd party verification services, it has worked well with everyone of my banks, credit card companies, and US Immigration to name a few…






Hushed - Get A Hushed Lifetime Second Phone Number For Only $25!


Hushed is the best private phone number app for ANY occasion when you need a different number for calling and texting. Give out your Hushed number any time you wish to keep your real number safe and anonymous.




promo.hushed.com


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

As for one time pass word? I have a PH phone number/sim for over 5 years and never had a problem with banks, government or others I deal with in Australia as I simply notified them this is my new number back then. 11/12 years ago the same and no problems. No cost to then to send one time verification from a first world country, perhaps some banks are opperating the same as the Philippines?

My biggest problem is the local fools that don't answer their phones and never heard of voice mail, 30 years behind the times. Said it before if your bank won't accept a foreign phone number for 2 part verification? Get a decent bank and government. Seems some countries are behind current protocols and for me? No need for VPN's or magic phone numbers and paying fools for the service that for me is free.

OMO.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## Howard_Z (7 mo ago)

I find that US Banks do not allow entering a country code.
So, only USA/Canada Phone numbers can be used (country code 1)


----------



## BGCExpat (Oct 26, 2015)

bigpearl said:


> Said it before if your bank won't accept a foreign phone number for 2 part verification? Get a decent bank and government. Seems some countries are behind current protocols and for me? No need for VPN's or magic phone numbers and paying fools for the service that for me is free.
> 
> OMO.
> 
> Cheers, Steve.


Not every country has the same requirements BP, most banks in the US require US based numbers to transact. If another board member who does business with banks in the US with a Philippine based number, please tell us how you’re doing it, I’d like to learn.

I like my MagicJack for a ‘landline’, and it comes with a handy app on my cellphone so I can call anywhere there is a solid internet connection for free, and the Hushed virtual cell number gets around geo-restrictions quite nicely. 

I’m glad you have no need for this, I wish those of us from North America did not have to resort to ‘soft’ telephone numbers to deal with our own banks, but it is easier said than done to ‘get a decent bank and government’…


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

BGCExpat said:


> Not every country has the same requirements BP, most banks in the US require US based numbers to transact. If another board member who does business with banks in the US with a Philippine based number, please tell us how you’re doing it, I’d like to learn.
> 
> I like my MagicJack for a ‘landline’, and it comes with a handy app on my cellphone so I can call anywhere there is a solid internet connection for free, and the Hushed virtual cell number gets around geo-restrictions quite nicely.
> 
> I’m glad you have no need for this, I wish those of us from North America did not have to resort to ‘soft’ telephone numbers to deal with our own banks, but it is easier said than done to ‘get a decent bank and government’…


Some UK banks will drop you if you are living abroad, I'm with HSBC which is an international bank so no problem. My account with Tesco Bank won't accept a country code so can't log a Philippines number.
As to government you get what you vote for, at least the most voters do.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Howard_Z said:


> I find that US Banks do not allow entering a country code.
> So, only USA/Canada Phone numbers can be used (country code 1)


Said it before Howard, get a real bank. Never had any problems with my Aussie banks. Come to think of it no problems with Paypal or the likes,. 

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Gary D said:


> Some UK banks will drop you if you are living abroad, I'm with HSBC which is an international bank so no problem. My account with Tesco Bank won't accept a country code so can't log a Philippines number.
> As to government you get what you vote for, at least the most voters do.


Interesting quip at the end Gary and I get where you are coming from.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## Howard_Z (7 mo ago)

International SIM Cards, Mobile Wifi & Travel Accessories - WorldSIM







www.worldsim.com





Maybe this ?


----------



## Howard_Z (7 mo ago)

Google fi






Use your phone outside the US - Google Fi Help


After you activate your Google Fi account and use Fi in the US (territories not included), you can use your phone for calls, texts, and data outside the US. You don't need to change your phone's setti



support.google.com





Maybe this ?







About Fi plans - Google Fi Help


When you sign up for Google Fi, you can choose from 3 types of plans to get the service that works best for you. Learn how to switch your plan. Flexible plan If you mostly use Wi-Fi and



support.google.com


----------



## Howard_Z (7 mo ago)

Ah, I found a simple free solution.

Have your bank use a USA relative's phone number.
Then the relative will immediately email the bank code to you.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

Howard_Z said:


> Ah, I found a simple free solution.
> 
> Have your bank use a USA relative's phone number.
> Then the relative will immediately email the bank code to you.


The codes are usually only active for 10-15 minutes so you would need to be on your toes.


----------



## Howard_Z (7 mo ago)

Here is another solution.

Setup and use a Google voice number while in the USA.

Give this number to your bank.

In Google voice settings, set it to email all received texts to your Google email.


----------



## bbb56 (8 mo ago)

Howard_Z said:


> Here is another solution.
> 
> Setup and use a Google voice number while in the USA.
> 
> ...


Yes, that is exactly what I have done in the US for many years. I use Google Voice for many different banks, credit unions, brokerages, etc. and it works well. I receive the text codes in my Gmail. I have heard some people say that it didn't work for them in the Philippines, so I was a little worried because I will be coming to the Philippines in January. I plan on using a VPN, but I don't see why it wouldn't work without one. It's a US based #.


----------



## Howard_Z (7 mo ago)

Go into Google voice settings, and have all received texts emailed to your Google email address.

Then if there are any problems with Google voice or VPN in Philippines, the codes will come quickly in the email

During my trip to Philippines, Google voice phone calls did not work with my VPN, but texting worked. 

The email is a good backup.


----------



## bbb56 (8 mo ago)

wordensong said:


> Hi Jake,
> 
> I read most of the replies. The Google Voice number is a good idea but setting one up requires you to have a US phone number!
> 
> ...


I've been using Google Voice for 2FA for years here in the US. I didn't have a mobile # to port, so I just have the GV #. Works well in the US. I'm coming to the Philippines in January, so I'm glad to see that the GV# works for you too. So, I can make and receive phone calls to the US with no problems?


----------



## Howard_Z (7 mo ago)

In Philippines using Google voice with VPN, calls did not work, texts worked. 

WhatsApp is great for phone calls and message chats, but your friends and relatives need to install the WhatsApp app. It does not really work with phone numbers. The phone number is just your ID for calls/messages over the internet.

WhatsApp will not work for your banks.


----------



## bbb56 (8 mo ago)

Howard_Z said:


> Go into Google voice settings, and have all received texts emailed to your Google email address.
> 
> Then if there are any problems with Google voice or VPN in Philippines, the codes will come quickly in the email
> 
> ...


Yes, that is how I receive the codes, to my Google email address.


----------



## bbb56 (8 mo ago)

Howard_Z said:


> In Philippines using Google voice with VPN, calls did not work, texts worked.
> 
> WhatsApp is great for phone calls and message chats, but your friends and relatives need to install the WhatsApp app. It does not really work with phone numbers. The phone number is just your ID for calls/messages over the internet.
> 
> WhatsApp will not work for your banks.


I guess I could always disable my VPN to make a phone call.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

VPNs are becoming less useful, any large company with a decent IT department can see straight through them.


----------



## Talako (Aug 13, 2020)

Howard_Z said:


> In Philippines using Google voice with VPN, calls did not work, texts worked.
> 
> WhatsApp is great for phone calls and message chats, but your friends and relatives need to install the WhatsApp app. It does not really work with phone numbers. The phone number is just your ID for calls/messages over the internet.
> 
> WhatsApp will not work for your banks.


Both calls and text work for me using Google Voice with a VPN (ExpressVPN). It could be your phone, the VPN your using, or the server your connected to.


----------



## Howard_Z (7 mo ago)

If I recall correctly, Google voice calls worked for a few days until Google figured it out, and their app refused to initiate phone calls.


----------



## 66stryker66 (1 mo ago)

But isnt most phones now have wifi calling option? On an iphone even if your phone is in airplane mode and wifi still connected you can still make a phone call


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

66stryker66 said:


> But isnt most phones now have wifi calling option? On an iphone even if your phone is in airplane mode and wifi still connected you can still make a phone call


Not all phones, our year old TCL don't.


----------

